# HELP!! FF boer for kidding!!



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know what to do I need suggestions as to what supplies are needed kidding as far as I know just started. Left for town 50 mins ago all was fine and I got back to put up the new sack of feed and iodine she didn't come out of barn and I went to check on her she's panting pawing at the ground and I don't know what else needs to happen. She's in a pin all alone too


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Is she pushing or just in early labor?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Panting, walking, laying, scratching, but not pushing I don't believe she's pushing yet she coul have started up to an hour ago


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Can she kid on the ground?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Kidding stuff:
Bunch of old towels
Warm soapy water
Lube or dawn soap
Scissors, iodine, floss
Bulb syringe
Warm molasses water for mom

Just get what you can, and hopefully only the basics are needed for this birth. Remember to take some deep breaths, it's ok! I'm sure she'll do fine, if you stay calm she'll stay calm. Talk to her and be supportive, the poor thing is scared as its her first time.

Is there a vet or livestock person who could come help if needed, or at least guide you over the phone? That would be super helpful...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I have my friend who has had goats for about 10 years talking me through it


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

And to answer your next question: make sure the ground she kids on is clean, spread some fresh straw or shavings on top. If that's not possible lay some old tarps or trash bags beneath her, to keep the procedure sanitary.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't freak out! My doe hadn't been showing any signs, so I went to bed, only to hear her on the monitor first thing in the morning. I ran down to the barn just to see her finish having her first kid! She did great!! Just be encouraging, talk to her, it will help. Praying that everything goes seamlessly for you! :hug: I'm sure you'll both do great!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She delivered one boy and one girl just got them cleansed







Sorry all I can get right now


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats! Cute kid!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

How do I do the iodine


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh congrats!
I pour some into a small container, snip cord at about 3 " . Pick kid up, place container over cord & tip kid back. Wear rubber or vinyl gloves for this.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She's not giving milk when they nurse


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

They got the milk


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on a successful kidding!  . If the kids are quiet and happy, they're probably getting enough to eat. Feel their tummies after nursing: it should be flat but firm, not sunken in. 

Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What is placenta? Does it come all at once or little by little and is it ALOT of mucus or a little?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a big, gooey red sack that sometimes has pepperoni looking circles inside (sorry if I turned you off from pizza!) . She will have contractions as is gets pushed out.

Do NOT pull on it, you will cause internal bleeding. Give her a bucket of warm molasses water to speed the process along. She should expel it within the next 12 hours if not right away.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good job, you did great- cute kid


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She had 2. One girl and one boy!! 
Help name them please!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Boy^^^^







Girl^^^


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Boy: Tiger Shark :greengrin:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

A jetskii? Nah.... I was thinking Cupid and aphrodite or something cute like that


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're adoreable  

Jack and Jill
Romeo and Juliet
Duke and Daisy
Hansel and Gretal
Guns and Roses
Peter Pan and Wendy (or Tinkerbell)
Pebbles and Bam Bam
Fred and Ginger
Sampson and Delilah

Here's a few boy/girl names to get you started...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh and Valentine is actually a boy's name, so you could do Valentine with a corresponding name for the girl


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Like Valarie?
CUTE kids!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> What is placenta? Does it come all at once or little by little and is it ALOT of mucus or a little?


And don't be alarmed if mama eats it..they are programmed to do that..if she gave birth out in the wild they do that to protect their young from preditors!1 My mama goat ate the whole thing..it was gross to watch..but she didnt seem to mind...lol


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> View attachment 88424
> 
> Boy^^^^
> View attachment 88425
> ...


precious!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

she looks like a belladonna!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations! You did great (and so did Mama goat!) I love "Hansel and Gretel"!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I have new (better pics)
The boy is the lighter one with the small patch of white on its face and the girl is darker with the long stripe of white. Here are various pics


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

They are just so cute!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah this is their mom and dad 
Jackson







And baylee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I named the kid Clover & Violet


Chelbi❤❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

How old do the kids need to be before the dad can go back in their pin


Chelbi❤❤


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute kids! I don't keep bucks and does together. You don't want momma bred again so soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable  Congrats well done by the both of you 
Im loving the buckling , lol..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

The buckling is my favorite too (dont tell the doeling) lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

10 days have passed should she still have bloody discharge?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

They can have bloody discharge on and off for a month or so after kidding.


----------

